# anyone have a fix



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I don't understand why this happen and can't pinpoint when it started. When I brought my p99 on the right when cocked would have the indicator stick out. It no longer does this and should look like the walther on the left. Anyone know a fix to this. I can live without it but it is a feature of the firearm that can tell you in the night if you have one in the pipe. I do use it as my night time weapon.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The one on the right looks like a QA. If so, the end of the striker is not supposed to stick out like it does on the left. I think this is stated in the manual somewhere.

PhilR.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

thanks I'll check it out. Now you know why I put BOZO as my avatar.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Just checked the manual, and couldn't find what I mentioned above. I know I had read that info somewhere, and I thought I had read it in the manual -- guess not. If I find the resource again, I'll post it here.

You can also find info on this subject on the Waltherforums.com site as well. There are a few posts there that corroborate my earlier post.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The striker indicator will not protrude from the rear slide cover on the QA or DAO. This feature as only available on the AS.


----------

